# glass for lapping



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi guys!

I'm new to this forum. Not so new to wood, but still plenty to learn.

I live in Norway and it seems like Norwegians forgot how to use hand tools at the end of the Viking Age so little help to get around here.

I wonder if I can use regular glass, say from a wall picture, as a lapping plate for my hand plane and other tools?

I could glue two glass plates with some crazy glue to make it more stable and avoid breaking it on uneven surface.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That glass is likely 1/8" or less, but it will work if you have it supported.











 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Also if you can get some frosted glass, it is really good for lapping without anything on it.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use single strength glass (1/8" or 3 mm) fastened to some Plywood with double strength tape. It's worked well for several years.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'd suggest you epoxy it to a pice of clean MDF. The MDF is flat enough that it will allow for even pressure on the glass and it will stabilize the glass well. 

Or find a piece of thicker glass.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I heard (don't remember from who) that you should use "float" glass and not standard plate glass for lapping. Something about flatness not being there on the plate glass.


----------

